# Gold Dust Mollie x Dalmation Mollie fry



## hldcrstn (Dec 28, 2008)

We will soon be having gold dust mollie + dalmation mollie fry. Does anyone have pictures of what they will look like as adults and fry? If they do I will be very happy as I can't find any pictures on google


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ha. Funny you should mention this. We had a thread about this just last week. That thread was about the fish on the cover of AFI last month, which looked very much like yours should.


----------

